# 67 GTO dash pad- restored



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well , I got my dash pad back from Welcome To Just Dashes....it used to be black, with 3large holes drilled in it for cup mounted gauges..... Here is the 2010 restored version with "proper gauge mounts"....Beautiful job 5 week turnaround as promised!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sweet looking pad Eric, just finished doing mine myself 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket , love the gauge cluster, may steal that idea from you when i redo another custom one....can't wait to see that 67 of yours come together, you would'nt happen to have a 66' panel in your stash you would want to part with?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comment on the dash pad. I think I do have a 66 pad, but it is stripped to bare metal, and needs to be recovered. I don't neeed it, so you can have it if you want it, and I can find it. Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool Eric, exactly what i am looking for, need one to play with as i am gonna try and do gauges and the indian head relief in the passengers side dash, let me know and i will send you shipping money


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Will do!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's first class, Eric. Judging by the engine you'll be running, I'll bet the rest of your ride will be first class and fast, too!! (found out what you're building on the "other" forum.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jeff....it's no seceret, check out my garage. Eric


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks real nice Eric. So errr uhh ... How $$$??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

....$850, including the gauge pods, color change/match, and return shipping. Pricey yes...service excellent and communication excellent...priceless! Don't be shy about asking about price, all part of the big picture Avaliability/Quality/Price/ Info= how we help each other out.


----------

